# 2007 Madone SSL 6.5



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Anybody tell me what the ride is like on this bike, I found a brand new frame for sale and was curious as to what to expect. I don’t race but participate in a couple of weekday rides that are pretty amped up and also weekend rides of 60 to 100 miles on either day, is this model comfortable for that kind of riding?

Thanks


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*tri bike*

i think that frame set is a tri frame set and would not give you the best ride in a group setting. you could go very fast on solo rides but the aero position would be bad in a group i think.

karl


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Assuming it fits you, this is a great frame. You should have absolutely no issues (other than you) doing any distance ride on this frame.

This was Trek's top of the line frameset for 2007. OCLV 55 with an RXL fork. Frame is super light, you can use a standard BB and seat post, and otherwise can build it with any modern road group.

HTH
zac


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

karlmichael said:


> i think that frame set is a tri frame set and would not give you the best ride in a group setting. you could go very fast on solo rides but the aero position would be bad in a group i think.
> 
> karl


The Madone's are not tri-bikes. This is strictly a road bike frameset.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

i ride a 2007 madone ssl 6.9 myself (see attached picture) and must say, this bike is a dream to ride. it is superlight (frame in size 58 weighs 940g; you can build a superlight bike like mine with just under 13lbs) it is stiff and still comfortable. i ride in small groups (3-4) most of the time, doing 40-100 miles per day. in 3 years i never felt like i wanted to go for a new madone... even though the 2010s are really hot, i spotted a few disadvantages (those are only subjective disadvantages; the 2010 madones are awesome): sloped top tube (i prefer horizontal tt), bb90 (no superlight cranks available to date), and despite 10 million different paint jobs through project one, there's not one which i would prefer over my grey one!

to make a long story short: in 2007 ssl 6.5 and 6.9 featured the same frame, same material, same quality. they differed only in paint... if the frameset you found is a bargain, go for it. you will never regret it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Get the frame. I have a 2006 SLLx and a 2007 SL. I bought a 2008 6.9 Red Pro Frame, that I did not like as much as the older frames. The newer frames were not as comfortable, too harsh over any ride of measurable distance. I sold the new frame on ebay, and am very happy to ride my SLLx or my 5.9 SL. In fact, I just bought a 2006 5.5 from RA Cycles, because the older frames, in my opinion, are better than the new frames for a non-racer.


----------

